
Yahoo Hires McKinsey to Mull Reorg, as Mayer Demands Exec Pledge to Stay - brianchu
http://recode.net/2015/11/09/yahoo-hires-mckinsey-to-mull-reorg-as-mayer-demands-exec-pledge-to-stay/
======
alpeb
What a pitty having to spend millions to ask a consultant how to run your own
business.

~~~
pinewurst
Especially when they're going to show up with a bus full of new grad MBAs and
bill like crazy for each of them. A few whale charts and a huge billable
later, they'll tell MM what she wants to hear and they're off to their next
engagement.

------
fensterblick
I recall there being quite a few Yahoo employees and execs with McKinsey
backgrounds. I think many of them were on previous projects that Yahoo hired
them for.

If this is the case, I hope they get better results this time.

